# Overdoing the food...



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

After a dirty takeaway or overdoing it on the snacks, what do you guys do? Nail the cardio the day after and cut cals down to the bare minimum?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Feel guilty usually then cardio next day. I have a "cheat" evening every week and the day after i'm motivated to get back in the gym again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The damage it does to your mindset can be as bad as what it does to your goals mate.

Just let the guilt motivate you to push that bit harder.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Good advice that Milky!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

As Milky said I think it does a lot more damage to your guilty consius than it ever does to your physique,


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

I think cardio is a staple of any workout regiment and depending on what you do you will continue to burn calories for up to 12 hours after, so I'm with Milky on this one. Go at it harder. We all cheat, if you were that strict with your diet you would get bored and find it virtually impossible to stick to.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Been following the advice on here and doing high intensity cardio for the last few days to burn some cals, although slipped up and had a maccies this evening! Eating chicken and rice tomorrow, healthy stuff so I don't have a massive belly on me tomorrow when I'm out on the lash!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

I just save the cravings for the weekend and eat what i want! when cutting anyway


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Rh1no said:


> Been following the advice on here and doing high intensity cardio for the last few days to burn some cals, although slipped up and had a maccies this evening! Eating chicken and rice tomorrow, healthy stuff so I don't have a massive belly on me tomorrow when I'm out on the lash!


At the end of the day, if you know your caloric intake for the day and you slip up just eat less else where, a calorie is a calorie no matter where it comes from but wasting say 1000 of your xxxx per day on sh1t food you are not going to hit your correct macros


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't do anything after. Just carry on regardless.....


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

I've fcuked up this weekend been strict as fcuk all week, then 2x vindaloos, fruit pastells , jammie dodgers , nik naks , discos , Stella & orangeboom I can honestly say I'm gonna feel guilty as phuck tomorrow . Lol but phuck it a goal is a goal! , its part of the marathon not the end, I know i have more than enough will power/ discipline to suceed, mistakes are an important part of progression.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

we all f*ck up from time to time but no need to kill yourself with cardio, just try to push yourself harder and work on your will power.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know about other people but i have come to realise that i can't get away with eating junk. I am very sensitive to carbs so when i eat like cr-ap i just end up looking like a watery mess very quickly. I am an all or nothing kind of guy so much so that i have to make my cheat meals as clean as possible! But when i do "cheat" i would just make sure i do my cardio for the week without fail and also use it for extra motivation in the gym as the others said!


----------



## InC (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheating always motivates me to push my cardio a bit harder. Ive hit most of by PB's in cardio after a cheat day! Mindset is everything!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

My mindset has been to push myself as hard as I can recently. Diet wise it seems like I take 3 steps forward and 1 back, it's a journey but a journey I'm enjoying!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't no about others but I eat clean 90% of the time but like today I've been ill with a migraine so diet slipped was hungry but ate crap biscuits sweets, dnt feel guilty as tomo I can start agen


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

When I'm ill it all goes out of the window, and when I hear about people who feel ill and can't eat I get jealous! All I want to do is scoff when I feel rubbish!!!!!


----------



## karlsw1 (Sep 28, 2009)

About once a month I'll have a night out with the lads, the next day when I feel like dog **** I scoff literally anything in sight. I just get back to my 2000cal target from then on and add in 2x30min cardio sessions in-between the days I train. At the end of the week the damage isn't that great when get weighed, maybe lose 0.2/0.4lb less than I normally would depending on bad I was when I was hungover


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

get on the punch bag and work the guilt off whilst getting some great cardio in


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

If you're in this for the long haul it ain't gonna kill you.

I beat myself up sometimes but got to remember, once in a while is fine....don't overdo it.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I eat clean mon to fri and sat and sun i still aim for high protien but dont care where it comes from, If im short that day ill bang in a shake or two


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Punch myself in the face, the next time I feel like overeating or eating cr*p as I walk to the fridge I see myself in the mirror, two black eyes and a broken nose is enough to motivate me not to again...


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

A few days of eating crap and well over my macros has set me back (dunno if it's all in my head but I feel like a right lard ar*e!), so this week will be clean, with the help of jack3d for some intense cardio sessions!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Rh1no said:


> After a dirty takeaway or overdoing it on the snacks, what do you guys do? Nail the cardio the day after and cut cals down to the bare minimum?


Cardio 1st thing in the morning on empty stomach to wash out all the junk or yes lower sugar intake the next day.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

I work it into my macros...

Like last week I worked a whole tub of ben and jerries karamel sutra in, woke up the next day, no water retension...

And Im an Endo


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

> I don't know about other people but i have come to realise that i can't get away with eating junk. I am very sensitive to carbs so when i eat like cr-ap i just end up looking like a watery mess very quickly. I am an all or nothing kind of guy so much so that i have to make my cheat meals as clean as possible! But when i do "cheat" i would just make sure i do my cardio for the week without fail and also use it for extra motivation in the gym as the others said!


One day of eating **** and it looks like ive gained 3 stone around my abdomen/lower back, especially take away pizza! Does taste fvcking delicious though...


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

JimmyBe said:


> One day of eating **** and it looks like ive gained 3 stone around my abdomen/lower back, especially take away pizza! Does taste fvcking delicious though...


I always try justify junk food with putting the word "protein" infront of it, no matter what it is, be it kebab, pizza or curry


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Done 4 days of hard cardio alongside work (5 mile walk a day), and now I want a takeaway! Its my weekend off and I'm going out on an all day and nighter tomorrow, kind of thinking to smash in a Dominos and get ruined tomorrow, starting back on Monday. Thoughts? Will it set me back dramaticaly?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Out of interest how often do you guys have blips in your diet and grab a takeaway?


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

On average once a week mate. If you make a point of doing a cardio session the day after i find i feel a bit less guilty lol  )


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I just fit the crap into my daily cals


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I carry on as normal and enjoy the pumps and increased strength next gym session.Worrying and stressing about it will only raise cortisol levels........ :tongue:


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks chaps.

I try and stick to around 2500 cals a day but my total intake today has been some 1000 cals over this (not something I do everyday lol!).

Would that mean that over the next few days I need to knock my intake down to balance it out and claw back some of those cals or am I best trying to smash the 1000 cals doing carido tomorrow?


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

I think cheat meals are good for us , but all depends from your current status , If you are on some real cutting cycle is better to stay away from it for specific amount of time .

But If i'm doing this healthy diet just to feel better than I think cheat meals are important I eat them every 3-4 days regardless. I'm confindent that if you stay on clean food most of the time - ( you don't cook on oils, don't have daily snacks sweets , some small junk than your metabolismy will improve as well afetr cheat meal ) .

For example that's why on keto diet I was eating once a Week instead of last meal some big portion of junk full of carbs. Carbs stimulate your thyroid hormone and Thyroid hormone is resposible for your metabolism .

So going back to point one if you have one cheat meal every couple of days you can after next day reduce some carbs because glycogen is gonna be sky high in next two days gonne be little bit more bloated , but I line with my philosophy  wouldn't kill myself doing more cardio i would do it as normal , I would smashed the weights period !!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

every night


----------

